# Do The Chinese Make Good Quality Mechanical Pocket Watches?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Given the thousands of Chinese pocket watches available on ebay I've yet to stumble across one that I would consider buying.

What I would like to find is something of similar quality to the 17 jewel Cortebert movements in most of the TCDD watches I have.

Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Julian (L)


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Given the thousands of Chinese pocket watches available on ebay I've yet to stumble across one that I would consider buying.
> 
> What I would like to find is something of similar quality to the 17 jewel Cortebert movements in most of the TCDD watches I have.
> 
> ...


You'd probably need to check out Taobao to land a vintage Meihualu, ut you wouldn't regret it if you got one. Hand-picked examples were issued to the National Railways back in the 1970s.

This is mine. The dial has been repainted. Normally they're brushed silver/white










The movement is probably the last new mass-market genuine pocket watch design ever. It was designed in parallel with the Chinese Standard Movement, hence the centre seconds.










http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Chinese_Standard_Movement

Another top quality pocket watch from China was the ZuanShi. It uses a wristwatch movement, so maybe not a 'proper' pocket watch, but very nice nonetheless.










If you value durability over refinement, then there are various vintage Chinese copies of the old Anglo-Celtic (Smiths/Ingersoll) PY centre-second. ZuanShi (Diamond) started making them in 1958, but they were later made in Jinan and Yangzhou and probably elsewhere. This one is a Gong Nong Bing from Jinan










http://www.chinesewristwatch.com/watches.asp

As regards new Chinese pocket watches, I'd say avoid anything with a Chinese Standard movement, especially the skeletons. It's a top design but the build quality of the ones they put in pocket watches is generally appalling. There are proper pocket watch movements made in China i.e. the Unitas clones; Hangzhou 9000 and Sea-Gull ST36. If you can find an ST36 cased up and branded by Sea-Gull then it should be good. For the Hangzhou, your best bet would be one of the international brands. If you can find one and your budget will stretch, Beijing Watch Factory do a traditional pocket watch. But you'll never see one discounted.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> ...This one is a Gong Nong Bing from Jinan...


A small correction. It's a Dong Fang Hong (East is Red), not Gong Nong Bing (Workers, Peasants and Soldiers). Don't you love those names?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Forget the names, Chas, love the watches, some nice pieces there :yes:

I look at TaoBao but can't "figger" it a lot of the time - do you find it easy, or do you get a lot of Chinese food delivered and ask the delivery guy to help out :lol:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mel said:


> Forget the names, Chas, love the watches, some nice pieces there :yes:
> 
> I look at TaoBao but can't "figger" it a lot of the time - do you find it easy, or do you get a lot of Chinese food delivered and ask the delivery guy to help out :lol:


The sad truth is that I have not yet made a Taobao purchase, however...

...this is how AlbertaTime does it:

http://www.rongood.net/amch/navigating_1.htm

And I'm sure he'll be along later to tell you more if you're interested.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for such a detailed and informative response. I think it is going to take a day or three to set up a successful search on Taobao.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> Thank you for such a detailed and informative response. I think it is going to take a day or three to set up a successful search on Taobao.


I'll be happy to help any way I can. Let me know if anything hangs you up.


----------

